# That's not a knife........



## Jacky (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow this will be an awesome knife. Grip is really lot of work. 
Greetings Josef


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

that is awesome


----------



## MTGUNNER (Sep 15, 2010)

Knice!!!!!! Desert Ironwood is AWESOME!! When the sun hits it just right it seems to GLOW GOLD.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is gonna be purdy!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

are you going to heat treat yourself? never tried D2.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your progress. I'm a big fan of your craftsmanship and design sense. This is looking like a super project.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Any chance you're on BladeForums? 

There's quite a number of guys there who do this kind of thing.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Gary your really starting to tease me!!!


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

randallss7 said:


> are you going to heat treat yourself? never tried D2.


I built my forge with 9" O1 knives in mind. That's what I usually make. The blade is at SDS Knife Works at the moment getting heat treated. Shawn at SDS has done some work for me in the past on stainless steels and he loves working with D2. Super nice guy who makes a fine knife. If anyone is interested in a rustic, period piece knife Shawn at SDS Knife Works makes the best I have seen. They look old and have matching, very detailed, rustic sheaths.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Understand I send my tough jobs to Peters Heat treating. Ever consider you're own heat treating kiln?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I for one cant wait to see the finished knife.You always make great looking knifes.


----------



## midlandgunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished knife!


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

that knife is gonna look sick once completed great work.got a question im not a knife maker ,but i have a old german knife a freind gave me and i would like to polish the blade up some whats the best way to do this with good results


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats guna be a serious knife! I got a Gerber Silver Trident, its descent


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking forward to the finished product, nothing quite like an old school "traditional" Bowie. As an aside, with your title, I couldn't help but think of..."this is a knife" So I have to share a picture of my 13y.o. (now 14) holding a knife at a booth at the Hunter's Extravaganza in Ft. Worth this last year.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been working on the Bowie and the handle is screwed and glued together. There is a ton more work to go before the knife is complete but I thought I would give a little work in progress sneak peak while epoxy sets up. I should be able to start finishing the blade this week.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! I am super impressed, as always.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Looking good! Will you pein the pins?


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Pierre Couture said:


> Looking good! Will you pein the pins?


The pins will not get peined. Burls are very pretty but they lack the strength of straight grained wood. The multidirectional flow of the grain allows burls to crack in easier and unexpected ways from lateral pressure. Even the small amount of pressure from a well peined pin can cause problems a year later.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good, cant wait for more updates.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Worked on the handle a little today. The desert iron wood burl is pretty stuff once I smoothed it out. There is still quite a bit of work left on this knife. The handle is about 90% complete. It just needs a little clean up. After making this handle, I will not touch a file again for at least a week. I still need to put a hand rubbed finish on the blade and it has 6 times the surface area of the knives I usually make. I will end up standing in a knee deep pile of used sandpaper by the time it's done.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

That thing is sweet! I am not really a knife or gun guy in general.... BUT THAT THING.... It makes me want walk through downtown New York city wearing a crocodile dundee outfit!


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Man that is looking nice!


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd be afraid to use it like fine furniture!Nice..nice work..


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

if you don't use it whats the point?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome work so far! What are your plans for the sheath?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Damn, but thats a fine looking piece.
love your file work.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

hey John how do you like the way my bowie is coming out this will be my fourth knife from Gary!


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

That is awesome.Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, that looks very nice!


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

After taking a look at the beginning pictures at the first of the thread, I was pretty sure you were gonna finally build something that I didn't like. Well..... I was wrong. I tip my hat to you. I'm not a knife guy per say and certainly not a Bowie knife guy but I'll be danged if I don't like this one too. For whatever reason, everything you have built and posted here have been "the perfect knife" for my taste and I'd be tickled with any of them. Keep it up! Your inspirations posted here are surely making sparks fly in basements and garages everywhere.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

BUDDYBAGS said:


> hey John how do you like the way my bowie is coming out this will be my fourth knife from Gary!


man that thing is freaking amazing. love it.
wish i had it..


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice work Gary.


----------

